# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Khlong

## Siamfan

Ein kleines Wunder vollkommen unterschaetzt.
Jahrhunderte haben sie ohne Lob ihre Arbeit getan, in der Regel vollkommen unbemerkt.

Seit Jahren gibt es schon die Seite:



> *Kanal (Wasserbau)*
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kanal_(Wasserbau)

----------


## Siamfan

Dazu gab es dann auch die thailaendische Variante:



> คลอง KHlong
> https://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%B8...B8%AD%E0%B8%87


Da wurden dann aber auch die Besonderheiten der Khlongs herausgestellt!

----------


## Siamfan

Dann wurde davon losgeloest, diese Seite bei Wikipedia erstellt:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khlong
Hier heist es :



> Als Khlong (auch: Klong; Thai: คลอง) werden die Kanäle bezeichnet, die in der Zentralebene Thailands als Transportweg dienen. Insbesondere in der Hauptstadt Bangkok dienten sie jahrhundertelang als Weg zur Arbeit, als schwimmender Marktplatz und letztlich zur Entsorgung der Fäkalien.


Somit gibt es bei Wikipedia zwei voellig verschiedene Darstellung ueber den Khlong!

----------


## Siamfan

Es gibt viele Arten von Khlongs, die alle unter der Bezeichnung "Khlong" laufen.
Stadtgraeben zum Schutz gegen Feinde, Abkuerzungen in Flussschleifen, zur Be- und Entwaesserung, als Rueckhaltebecken, als Transportweg, ....

Die fuer mich wichtigsten Khlongs , habe ich, da ich keine Bezeichnung gefunden habe, als "Quer- Khlong" bezeichnet. Sie verlaufen "quer" zwischen den Fluessen, liegen waagrecht und haben mehrere Ablaeufe, haben in der Regel am Anfang ein Absperrwehr (aber keine Schleuse).


Die Khlongs wurden angelegt, als es keine Baumaschinen gab. Sie wurden stufenmaessig, waagrecht, quasi auf den Hoehenlinien angelegt.
Da sie heute ueberwiegend gerade verlaufen, kann jeder vielleicht abschaetzen, was da fuer Erdbewegungen erforderlich waren. (1850 hatte TH etwa 5,5 mio Einwohner [ohne Sklaven])




> Bei einem Fluss, Bach, Kanalrohr, Tunnel, ... muss dass Wasser (durch)fliessen. Durch den vorhandenen Querschnitt, kann es Rueckstau, Hochwasser geben.


Gelangt in einen Khlong eine grosse Menge Wasser, muss diese nicht von "A nach B" fliessen, der Wasserstand steigt einfach, unmittelbar, selbst wenn der Khlong 20-30 km lang ist.

Dabei dient der Querkhlong erstmal als Rueckhaltebecken.
Ein 20m breiter Khlong der 20km lang ist und 2m hoch ansteigen kann, hat immerhin 800.000 qbm Rueckhaltevolumen.




> Hirschgarten (Muenchen)  war mal der Welt groesstes Rueckhaltebecken (90.000 qbm). Ganz Muenchen hat 700.000 qbm Rueckhaltevolumen. Zum Vergleich, der Bhumibol-Damm hat 12.200 Mio. m³ Fassungsvermoegen


Ansonsten dient der Khlong als Versickerungsbecken. Der Beispielskhlong hat immerhin eine Grundflaeche von 400.000 qm. Und noch oben kann ueber die gleiche Oberflaeche das Wasser verdunsten.



> In einem Fluss oder einem neumodischen Irrigationt Canal (IC) fliesst das Wasser in kurzer Zeit ins Meer. Da kann nicht viel versickern und auch nicht viel verdunsten. Der Grundwasserspiegel sinkt, der Meerwasserspiegel steigt. [und danach kommt die Duerre]


Die naechsten beiden Bilder sollte man sich gleichzeitig anschauen.





Die Sukhumvit Rd ist/ war eigentlich der (Sturm)Flutdamm/ Dyke. Und das Einzigartige mit einem "Kanal" quasi obendrauf.
Vor der Sukhumvit Rd waren frueher Mangroven.
Steigt der Wasserstand im Mai an, fliesst es irgendwann ueber die Ablaufwehre Richtung Meer ohne Rueckstau durch Springflut und OHNE Pumpen, Windmuehlen, ... nur durch die Schwerkraft.



> Beim Fluss (zB) Chao Phraya, entsteht bei hoher Flut immer ein Rueckstau. Das ist auch bisher bei den riesigen Entwaesserungstunnels der Fall.


So geht es stufenweise weiter ins Land. Die Querstrasse ist immer der Damm/Dyke (kaum sichtbar, unauffaellig) und dahinter der Querkhlong.

Die Ablaufkhlongs haben auch am Anfang und Ende ein Wehr und haben dadurch auch nochmal ein Rueckhalte-Volumen. 
Man kann also bei Flut Wasser zurueckhalten und bei Ebbe ablaufen lassen.
Das entspricht dem Kaem Ling (Affenwangen) , wo man abgeerntete Reisfelder ueberflutet. 





> Gerade diese Wehre der Ablaufkhlongs verschwinden immer mehr. Warum? Da muessen sie nicht mehr gewartet und bedient werden?! Und sie werden dadurch zu ICs umfunktioniert.


Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Siamfan

*Fortsetzung*
Hier mehr zu den Affenwangen:

Wie gesagt, das ist mit den Rueckhaltevolumen bei den Khlongs auch so.
Nur, das muss bis heute immer noch von Hand geschehen und setzt eine gute Wartung voraus. Und da sich Ebbe und Flut taeglich etwa um 30 Minuten verschiebt, muss sich auch der Schichtbetrieb verschieben.

Hier nochmal ein Beispiel fuer einen Wolkenbruch:

Die gruenen Ablaufkhlongs entsprechen in etwa der Wirklichkeit. Die Gelben sind nur "schematisch" (angenommen).
Das Wasser des Wolkenbruchs fliesst in den Hok Wah und wird da sofort auf die ganze Breite verteilt.
Solange der Wolkenbruch das Rueckhaltevolumen nicht uebersteigt, passiert gar nichts, ausser Verdunstung und Versickerung.

Wird es mehr, laufen die Ablaufwehre ueber und das Rueckhaltevolumen der Ablaufkhlongs fuellt sich.
Ist das auch voll, laeuft das Wasser ueber die Wehre in den Naechsten Querkhlong (Saen Saep) und das Spiel geht von vorne los. Das Wasser steigt ueber die gesamte Breite des Khlongs, .....


Hat es zwei Wolkenbrueche gleichzeitig, ist das auch kein Problem. Das Wasser wird immer SOFORT ueber die ganze Breite verteilt, wird das Ruekhaltevolumen ueberstiegen, fliesst es in die naechste Etage , bis es dann unten an der Mai ins Meer abfloss.

Heute, wo man vieles "umgeruestet" hat, kommt es ueberall zu Hochwasser.
Dem will man jetzt entgegen wirken, in dem man senkrechte Rueckhaltebecken bauen will oder schon baut. Soweit ich es verstanden habe, werden da auch Pumpen eingesetzt, die Strom verbrauchen und gewartet werden muessen.

Das Khlong-System ist eigentlich sehr einfach, aber gleichzeitig auch genial.
Bitte unbedingt fragen, wenn ich etwas "zu einfach" erklaert habe.   ::

----------


## Siamfan

So,  ich weiß selbst,  ich werde nie ein guter Modell-Bauer.
Aber es geht nur darum, das genial einfache Prinzip zu verstehen.
Die Querkhlongs (3Stück) sind blau,  die Ablaufkhlongs sind rosa. 
Die Khlongs liegen eigentlich alle in Waage! 
Sie sind stufenförmig angelegt,  was man heute in der Wirklichkeit nicht mehr sieht. 
Das war das Werk (Handarbeit) von Millionen Sklaven (deren Nachfahren heute alle Thailänder sind).

----------


## Siamfan

In dem Film im letzten Beitrag, kommt das Wasser oben links in den oberen Querkhlong.
Dadurch steigt einfach nur das Wasser, im selben Moment, ueber die gesamte Laenge des Khlongs (auch 20 und mehr  km).

Jetzt fuellt sich zunaechst nur das Rueckhaltevolumen.

Dann laeuft das Wasser an den "Wehren" ueber in die Ablaufkhlongs. 

Auch die sind bei geschlossenen, unteren Wehre in Waage und auch hier fuellt sich zunaechst nur das Rueckhaltevolumen.

Kommt noch mehr Wasser in den ersten Khlong oben links, laufen dann auch die Ablaufkhlongs in den naechsten (blauen) Querkhlong ueber, und da wiederholt sich alles.
Sofort wird das Wasser auf die ganze Breite verteilt, ...........

..... kommt das Wasser dann im letzten Querkhlong (zB 'Mai') an und es steigt immer noch, fliesst es springflutfrei ins Meer ab. Ohne Pumpen, ohne Windmuehlen, ....

Ansonsten versickert und verdunstet (langsam aber stetig) das Wasser und sorgt fuer den Erhalt des Grundwassers und fuer neue Regenwolken.

----------


## Siamfan

Das Problem war wohl der neue Flughafen! Da hatte jemand schwer die Hosen voll!

Die "Sofort-Massnahmen" die dann folgten, wurden nie richtig aufgezeigt.

Aber ich glaube, das kann man nie wieder gut machen!

----------

